# MonStar



## M.J.H. (Mar 4, 2005)

My FINAL journal here at IM!  

I know I have said this before, but I am honestly not going to be f*cking around again with all these journals. It's finally about time I get really serious. And post everything no matter what it is. If I get drunk, I am going to post it, if I binge off my diet like crazy I am going to post it. The bottom line is, that I am sick of creating new journals. And honestly I can't even think of names for the journals anymore. 

I looked back on progress pictures that I had from October of 2004, and once again I was in much better shape then than I am now. So I looked at my program and it was a basic bodybuilding split, training almost everyday. So I am going to resort back to this program. 

Wish me luck guys!


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 4, 2005)

___________________________________________
Friday; 3-4-2005
___________________________________________



Diet/Supplements

*Meal 1:* 1% cottage cheese + pineapple, 100mcg T3, 60mg nolva 
*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole, 200mg caffeine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein 
*Meal 3:* turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 4:* turkey & cheese sandwich, orange
*Meal 5:* tortilla chips + grilled chicken + cheese 
*Meal 6:* garden salad + grilled chicken + vinegarette dressing 
*Meal 7:* peanut butter 

Estimated Calories: ~3,800

Decided to keep a rough estimate of how many calories I take in each day from now on. I think this should help prevent me from overeating on a regular basis. We'll see what happens. Trying to stay under 4K calories no matter what.

Supplement wise I am taking 100mcg of T3 first thing in the morning, along with 40mg of USP tamoxifen citrate (nolva) for some gyno problems I am still having. 


Training---Arms

*Close-Grip Preacher Curls:* 
105 x 10
135 x 3
95 x 12

Nice sets today of CG preacher curls, really hit my biceps pretty damn hard with these sets here today. Hit a triple with 135 which was nice, and also hit 12 reps with 95 which isn't too bad. Good form, and ROM. 

*Skullcrushers:*
115 x 11
*145 x 6!*
130 x 9

Nice PR today! I really feel extremely strong on skullcrushers---stronger than I have felt in a long time. Hit 145 for 6 and I honestly felt like I could have kept going if I had a spotter. Finished up with 95 for 9. 

*Incline Dumbbell Hammer Curls:*
45's x 10
60's x 4

*One-Arm Dumbbell French Presses:*
40's x 11 (2) 

Nice sets here, did some incline hammer curls that were great, really hit my biceps hard with them. Finished up today with one-arm overhead extensions, not too bad. Arms were pumped beyond belief. 

*Standing Barbell Curls:* 
105 x 9 (2)

Decided to throw in some barbell curls today because I haven't done them in a long time. Good sets, though. Really hit my biceps hard. 

*Overhead Rope Cable Extensions:* 
120 x 12
150 x 9 (2) 

*Seated Barbell Wrist Curls:* 
85 x 10 (2) 

Decided to do a little work for my forearms today. Really hit my forearms hard, and damn they were pumped like crazy. Really good sets today. Overall workout was great.  


Miscellaneous

*Training Length:* 45 minutes.
*Sleep:* 6.5 hours. 
*Weight:* 227 lbs.

Really pissed about my weight today. My goal weight is under 215 lbs. and I pigged out the past few days. I had to fly to Tennessee with my brother for a funeral and of course because it was nearly impossible to eat clean on a trip, I pigged out on everything.


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 5, 2005)

Man as far as I'm concerned you can make a new journal for each of your workouts, because they're that good!

Don't worry about your weight dude, I'm sure your armed with the knowledge you need to get the job done, you got it no prob.

145 x 6 on the sc's is pretty impressive, nice man. Good luck!


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 5, 2005)

*fUnc:* Hey man, thanks for stopping by, I appreciate it. Yeah I have been having some great workouts lately. I heading to the gym in a few minutes actually for another good workout, hopefully. About my bodyweight I am aiming for around 210-214 lbs. for summer. We'll see what happens. I know my diet isn't the greatest but I think keeping an overall track of my calories is really going to help.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 5, 2005)

What kind of training are you doing now? I thought you wanted to do westside.


----------



## Triple Threat (Mar 5, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> it was nearly impossible to eat clean on a trip, I pigged out on everything.



That's what packaged MRPs are for.  The packet, a bottle of water and a mixing cup are all you need.


----------



## Du (Mar 5, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> And honestly I can't even think of names for the journals anymore.


 




Good luck boss.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 5, 2005)

*ihateschoolmt:* I am just doing a basic bodybuilding split bro. Splitting my bodyparts up into chest/back/shoulders/arms/legs. I am going to be doing moderate volume, high intensity, and pretty basic exercises, etc. 

*CaptainDeadlift:* Yeah that's true. Unfortunately the trip was so last minute because of the funeral I didn't have much time to pack much of anything. 

*du:* Thanks bud.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 5, 2005)

___________________________________________
Saturday; 3-5-2005
___________________________________________



Diet/Supplements

*Meal 1:* whole-wheat toast + peanut butter, 100mcg T3, 50mg nolva
*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole, 200mg caffeine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + 2% milk
*Meal 3:* chicken & white rice stir-fry 
*Meal 4:* chicken noodle soup
*Meal 5:* dry roasted peanuts 

Estimated Calories: ~3,400 

I ate a TON of that stir-fry tonight, wow. Really pigged out on it like crazy, but it wasn't too bad. It was just grilled chicken, rice, and seasonings and of course extra virgin olive oil.  


Training---Back

*T-Bar Rows:*
315 x 10 
*385 x 6!*
270 x 12

Nice PR today! Really pleased with my t-bar row strength here today. I do these ghetto style, which is really nice I think. Started off with 6 plates for 10, then moved onto 7 plates and a quarter plate for 6, nice PR.  

*Behind-Neck Cable Pulldowns:* 
185 x 12 (2) 

*Nautilus Pullovers:*
240 x 11
270 x 9 (2) 

Did some BTN pulldowns and some pullovers, really hit my lats hard with these here today. I was happy with my sets I guess. My back was exhausted honestly for some reason right away. I am not sure what the problem was. 

*V-Bar Cable Pulldowns:*
260 x 4
215 x 8 (2) 

*Stiff-Arm Cable Pullovers:*
110 x 12
140 x 10 

Finished up today with some parallel-grip pulldowns, and then some cable pullovers. My lats were absolutely fried and so were my biceps. 


Miscellaneous

*Training Length:* 40 minutes.
*Sleep:* 7 hours. 
*Weight:* 224.5 lbs.

Weight is down a few pounds from yesterday, not too bad I guess.


----------



## fantasma62 (Mar 5, 2005)

As I told you in your last journal Mike, I am here to watch in awe.....Keep working hard bud....


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 5, 2005)

*Tony:* Thanks for the unconditional support my friend, I really appreciate it a lot. I am not going to even start anymore journals bud, like I said, I can't even think of anymore damn names for journals! I give up, lol.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 6, 2005)

___________________________________________
Sunday; 3-6-2005
___________________________________________



Diet/Supplements

*Meal 1:* whole-wheat toast + peanut butter, coffee, 100mcg T3, 40mg nolva
*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole, 200mg caffeine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + 2% milk 
*Meal 3:* chicken noodle soup 
*Meal 4:* 1% cottage cheese + pineapple
*Meal 5:* filet mignon steak, broccoli + cheese 
*Meal 6:* breaded chicken breast, coffee 
*Meal 7:* MRP bar

Estimated Calories: ~4,000


Training---Chest

*Decline Bench Presses:*
295 x 6 (2)
245 x 12

Eh, my strength here today honestly sucked bad. For whatever reason my rotator cuffs were exhausted today. I am guessing from the heavy t-bar rows yesterday, that's all I can think of. 

*Flat Dumbbell Flyes:*
60's x 10
75's x 8
*90's x 4!*

Nice PR today on flat DB flyes! Really hit my pecs hard today with DB flyes. It's great to be getting back into what really made my pecs grow to begin with---heavy flat DB flyes. My chest has always responded well to flat flyes. 

*Incline Smith-Machine Presses:*
245 x 5 (2)
195 x 9

*Cable Crossovers:*
70 x 10 (2)
90 x 7 

Finished up today with some incline Smith-machine presses, and some cable crossovers. My pecs were really pumped today, nice workout.  


Miscellaneous

*Training Length:* 45 minutes.
*Sleep:* 1 + 6 hours. 
*Weight:* 222.5 lbs.


----------



## Jill (Mar 6, 2005)

I think you need professional help....seriously


----------



## Du (Mar 6, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> I think you need professional help....seriously


Why do you say that?


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 6, 2005)

*Jill:* What makes you think that? 

*du:* I don't know, I am confused too, lol. It's not like I have been binging like crazy or anything lately.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 7, 2005)

385 on assisted rows is sick.  I can get a couple reps with 3 plates on bent rows, but I can't do shit on assisted rows.


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2005)

Duh-Its the whole journal thing. Its your escape or something. Continually starting new journals symbolizes something in your life. You need to figure it out. This is only a small symptom of ocd-this is where therapy will help. 

Anywase-just my 2cents.


----------



## brogers (Mar 7, 2005)

I hope you're kidding about OCD.  Maybe if he said he checked the lock on his door 40 times and washed his hands 12 times with a different bar of soap each time after going outside you could say he had OCD.  Changing his lifting split and doing a new journal is uh.. completely unrelated.  IMO.  You're thinking a little to deep into it.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 7, 2005)

*BigDyl:* Hey man, thanks for stopping by, nice to see that you're still reading along. The 385 I did wasn't on assisted rows, it was on ghetto style t-bar rows bud. The assisted rows I call "support" rows, are basically with my chest against a pad and its a plate-loaded apparatus, but it's not Hammer Strength. I do my t-bar rows in the power rack, with a heavy DB on one side of the barbell, and I load up the otherside. Then I use the v-bar handle to row the loaded side of the barbell to my chest. I am going to attach a pic of how I do them. And I'll try and find a link to the video of me doing them. 

*Jill:* I know that the journal thing can get a little ridiculous, but to take it as far as OCD I don't really think that's the case, personally. 

*brogers:* She's not kidding because she has said the same kinds of things in my past journals. I agree that maybe starting journals is a annoying, but to take it as far as saying it's full blown OCD is absurd, IMO.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 7, 2005)

Maybe not OCD, but there is a problem. I have no idea how many journals you have had or how many training regiments you have tried. I really haven't followed. But do you really think you have given any of them a chance at working by constantly changing? And as for your comment about working out everyday, where you were in the best shape.................I really hope you are kidding about that. You should know that training that like will overtax the cns and without rest the muscle is not going to grow no matter how hard you work it. It will eventually lead to injury. Changing up a routine every so often is good for muscle growth but you have taken it to another level. This is not intended to be a jab at you. Before you go in ten million directions trying different routines, you need to just stick with the tried and true basic compound movements for many years building your foundation.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 7, 2005)

*dg:* I agree that there is a problem, and you're right I do randomly start different programs and things of that nature without giving the program a shot. It's not the best idea in the world. Binging, and things of that nature are not a typical healthy weight-training lifestyle. But at the same time, I have never experienced that much of a problem with this kind lifestyle. I have always binged, always changed programs, always done everything sporadically and I have always made gains. I am not saying that its okay and I should just brush it off as nothing, but I am saying that I think as long as I continue to progress---it's not that big of a deal.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 7, 2005)

___________________________________________
Monday; 3-7-2005
___________________________________________



Diet/Supplements

*Meal 1:* whole-wheat toast + peanut butter, 100mcg T3, 40mg nolva
*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole, 200mg caffeine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + 2% milk 
*Meal 3:* grilled chicken soft taco
*Meal 4:* dry roasted peanuts
*Meal 5:* MRP bar, protein bites
*Meal 6:* chicken & white rice stir-fry 
*Meal 7:* chicken noodle soup 

Estimated Calories: ~4,000


Training---Legs

*Hack Squats:*
540 x 8
630 x 4
480 x 11

Good sets today of hack squats, these kicked my a*s. I haven't done squats really in a long time. Worked up to 630 for 4, really beat the hell out of my legs. I was wiped out after I hit 11 reps with 480. 

*Dumbbell Lunges:*
65's x 12
80's x 6

*Seated Good Mornings:*
155 x 9
*205 x 6!*
145 x 14

Nice PR today on seated GM's! I absolutely love doing these, I prefer them way more than standing GM's. Even though it's a pain in the a*s to get the spotter to take the bar off my shoulders. I am going to see if there's a way I can do them in the power rack. 

*Nautilus Leg Extensions:*
260 x 12 (3) 

Really good sets of leg extensions today! Hit 12 reps with the entire stack for 3 sets. Not too shabby. BTW, to anyone that's wondering, I am going to do calves/abs on a separate day from legs. After I finish legs I am way too exhausted to even consider doing calves/abs. 


Miscellaneous

*Training Length:* 40 minutes.
*Sleep:* 8 hours. 
*Weight:* 220.5 lbs. 

Very pleased with my weight so far! I keep dropping weight every single day. I don't know how the hell I am doing it either. My diet hasn't even been that great and yet somehow I keep losing weight.  

With a bodyfat tester thing at the gym today before I worked out I got my bodyfat tested. Somehow it said I was 18%! That seems awfully high for me. I mean I am holding some flab, but 18% seems very high.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 7, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *dg:* I agree that there is a problem, and you're right I do randomly start different programs and things of that nature without giving the program a shot. It's not the best idea in the world. Binging, and things of that nature are not a typical healthy weight-training lifestyle. But at the same time, I have never experienced that much of a problem with this kind lifestyle. I have always binged, always changed programs, always done everything sporadically and I have always made gains. I am not saying that its okay and I should just brush it off as nothing, but I am saying that I think as long as I continue to progress---it's not that big of a deal.


I agree. I don't totally watch my diet and eat pretty much what I want unless I have a specific goal in mind. Since I don't compete, I really don't care. I want to keep my weight as high as possible to get as much gains as possible. I like eating too good.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 7, 2005)

*dg:* Yeah I think that it all depends on what your goals are. I mean if you're looking into competition then obviously it's not a good idea to cheat here and there, etc. But if you're just weight-training and dieting for fun, as a hobby, I don't think it matters much if you slip up here and there.


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> I hope you're kidding about OCD.  Maybe if he said he checked the lock on his door 40 times and washed his hands 12 times with a different bar of soap each time after going outside you could say he had OCD.  Changing his lifting split and doing a new journal is uh.. completely unrelated.  IMO.  *You're thinking a little to deep into it*.




No i am not thinking a little to deep here.

Just beacuse one doesnt wash his hands 12 times a day day doesnt mean he doesnt  have ocd tendencies. 

I am entitled to my opinion. 

Brogers maybe you are new to Monstars journal(s).


----------



## Tony_L (Mar 7, 2005)

Nice numbers dude..


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 7, 2005)

*Jill:* I understand why you might feel the way you do, and we're all entitled to our own opinion. 

*Tony:* Thanks bud, appreciate the support.


----------



## Du (Mar 7, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> No i am not thinking a little to deep here.
> Just beacuse one doesnt wash his hands 12 times a day day doesnt mean he doesnt have ocd tendencies.
> I am entitled to my opinion.
> Brogers maybe you are new to Monstars journal(s).


 
Its just a journal. Granted, one of many journals. But a journal nonetheless. 

I disagree that having many journals warrants professional attention. While it may be annoying, its such a small issue. Why do you see it as a big deal?


----------



## Du (Mar 7, 2005)

Jill said:
			
		

> Duh-Its the whole journal thing. Its your escape or something. Continually starting new journals symbolizes something in your life. You need to figure it out. This is only a small symptom of ocd-this is where therapy will help.
> 
> Anywase-just my 2cents.


Psychoanalysis based upon multiple journals.  

BTW, its a documented fact that one could find "small symptoms of OCD" in millions of Americans. That doesnt mean they're/we're all OCD.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 7, 2005)

Congrats on the big 4-0 buddy. A momentous jounal for you indeed, Mr. Monstar. Personally, If I was you, I would go for the big ole' half century   

I gotta try those seated GM's, those bad boys look killer!

GL with the journal as usual bro

OCD   lock him up     weirdo


----------



## Jill (Mar 7, 2005)

Im not going to friggin argue and try to explain myself over and over here. This is Monstars journal simply that. I gave my opinion-its more that just the journals-the journal is simply the icing on the cake. I think Monstar knows where I am coming from, and that all that matters. 

Im done


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 7, 2005)

*du:* I personally agree with you bud, but again everyone is entitled to their own opinion. I know where she is coming from with the # of journals I have had here at IM, and the # of times I said it was going to be my last journal, etc. But at the same time I know how I am and what I am in and out of control of. Everytime I decide to binge and start a new journal I am in complete control. It's usually just a lack of willpower, more than anything else. 

BTW, I completely agree that everyone has a mild form of OCD. Or at least OCD tendencies. 

*Cold Iron:* LOL, I can't believe you counted the # of journals I have, you crack me up bro. I definitely recommend seated GM's bro, they're absolutely phenomenal at hitting your lower back especially. They do hit your hamstrings as well, but honestly I feel it distinctly in my lower back. Whereas with regular GM's I feel it in both my hamstrings and lower back. 

*Jill:* I do know where you're coming from Jill, I know exactly where you're coming from. And there is no need to argue.


----------



## BigDyl (Mar 8, 2005)

wth, 630 on hack squats... you serious? ...7 plates on each side....


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 8, 2005)

*BigDyl:* Haha, yeah 630 on hack squats. I used my hands to kind of spot myself on my knees in case I didn't get it I coud just push the weight up with my hands. I am trying to get my leg strength back up to what it used to be. Lately its been really going downhill because I haven't done my quads in so long.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 8, 2005)

___________________________________________
Tuesday; 3-8-2005
___________________________________________



Diet/Supplements

*Meal 1:* whole-wheat toast + peanut butter, 100mcg T3, 40mg nolva
*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole, 200mg caffeine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + 2% milk 
*Meal 3:* 1% cottage cheese + yogurt, garden salad + vinegarette dressing 
*Meal 4:* whole-what tuna salad sandwich
*Meal 5:* dry roasted peanuts
*Meal 6:* chicken & white rice stir-fry 
*Meal 7:* 1% cottage cheese + yogurt

Estimated Calories: ~3,700


Training---Forearms, Calves, Abs

*Behind-Back Wrist Curls:* 
95 x 15 (2)
135 x 10 (2) 

*One-Arm Dumbbell Twists:*
30's x 15 (2)
40's x 12 (2)

Started off with BTB wrist curls today, really hit my forearms hard today. Worked up to 135 lbs. for 2 sets of 10. Trying to focus on my forearms the way that I used to, a few years ago. My forearms a few years ago were much more developed than they are now, I am guessing specifically because of all the direct work I did for them, such as wrist curls, etc. 

*Smith-Machine Calf Raises:*
245 x 15
285 x 13
355 x 9
265 x 15

*Rope Cable Crunches:* 
160 x 20 (3)
190 x 12 (2) 

Finished up my workout today with Smith calf raises, nice sets, and then some cable crunches. I absolutely LOVE cable crunches. They're excellent at hitting my abs hard. I prefer them hands down over Nautilus crunches.  


Miscellaneous

*Training Length:* 45 minutes.
*Sleep:* 7 hours. 
*Weight:* 222 lbs.


----------



## fUnc17 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice w/o man, i love cable crunches myself... the blood just rushes to your head, lol


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 8, 2005)

*fUnc:* Thanks for the support, bud. I really like cable crunches too, I think they're great at hitting my abs. I try and constantly change my ab exercises up but it gets hard to do because there are only so many exercises that I do for them. For some reason right now too, I have been getting EXTREMELY sore from my workouts. I don't know if I am just getting used to the intensity again, or what. But I haven't been this sore in a long time. I am doing shoulders tomorrow or arms, I can't decide yet.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 8, 2005)

I hate to say it.... but Jill's right.  This was a post you made to me last September when I suspected you of obsessive complusive behavior Mike.  I agree though, we ALL exhibit some traits of ocd.  But 100 new journals (a guess) in a couple of years ain't normal man.  Don't get me wrong.  I love ya man, but I suspect this translates into  bigger problems in your life.  I hope I'm wrong.

"*JerseyDevil: * Hey man, trust me, I know that I have OCD for some time now. That's nothing new at all. I am completely obsessive compulsive with a lot of things in my life. It's ridiculous. I have seen a therapist before which helped somewhat. But it all boiled down to me being in control of my own actions. Nothing anyone else said made that much of a difference. Dropped SF's program, dropped P/RR/S. Didn't give either a shot at all. It's f*cking ridiculous. I know."


----------



## Du (Mar 8, 2005)

God Damn, hes not hurting anyone, not even himself. Let the man live his life and stop the fucking psychoanalysis.


My $.02.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 8, 2005)

You get cranky when your wrong 

Keep up the good work Mike, it all boils down to consistency.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 8, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> God Damn, hes not hurting anyone, not even himself.


That's EXACTLY the point.... maybe he IS hurting himself.  If not, then great.  The saying 'seeing the forest through the trees" applies here.  Sometimes people are so pressed up against the obvious, they don't see the problem.

I'll shut the fuck up now....


----------



## JerseyDevil (Mar 8, 2005)

At any rate Mike... back on topic, your workouts look fantastic as usual!


----------



## BritChick (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey Mike,
Just ran across this new journal and have been catching up.
On the OCD topic... just wanted to share that I can relate, I am probably one of the glitchiest fuckers on the face of the earth, just ask my husband... um, on second thoughts don't! lol  
I believe I probably have some OCD tendencies, I do many things which could be considered fucked up by others and quite often are, bottom line, I don't give a toss any more what people think and what the hell is 'normal' anyway?!   
I used to feel like I had to explain the rational behind some of the things I do, like emptying the garbage can in the bathroom as soon as it has one piece of garbage in it... do people not realize it's not 'meant' to actually have  garbage put in it?!    Anyway I've moved past worrying about it now and I'm okay with the all my little quirks, I'm aware of them and they are a source of amusement to me to tell ya the truth, so whether or not this is the last journal or your last journal of the day it doesn't matter... good luck with all your training pursuits as always.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 8, 2005)

You need more food buddy


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 9, 2005)

*JerseyDevil:* Hey man, thanks for stopping by. I agree that everyone has a little bit of OCD in themselves, however, I question whether or not it affects everything else in their life. The repeated cycle that I always put myself through is simply starting a training program or diet, and then thinking to myself "hey I don't think this program is all that great, let me start something new." So that night I would pig out and binge on junkfood since I was starting something new the next day. Now this cycle though it maybe unhealthy, doesn't seem negatively affect anything else in my life except maybe bodyfat %. 

*du:* Even though I agree with you, I also think that everyone is here to help. I think people here at IM sense that there is a problem and then in try and offer support/advice.  

*Jake:* Agreed. 

*Kerry:* Thanks so much for the supportive post, I really appreciate it. I agree that people too often get caught up in such stupid things. When I used to post back at other sites creating new journals may have been purely amusing or just giving me an excuse to binge, etc. What difference does it make? I mean its only affecting me. To everyone else you they would see another line of text on a computer screen, who cares? I can't figure out how some people get so annoyed/agitated over something like this. I don't pay much attention to things like that I guess. 

*Luke:* Think so? How many calories a day do you think I should be aiming for?


----------



## LW83 (Mar 9, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *LW83:* Think so? How many calories a day do you think I should be aiming for?




I'm 175ish, eating 3850cals a day.  And i'm *barely gaining 1/2lb a week.    (im' also REALLY hungry right now.)


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 9, 2005)

*Luke:* Wow, that's one hell of a difference! I am going to really consider upping my calories a bit in the future. I am going to shoot for around 4K a day on training days. Maybe a bit less on non-training days.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 9, 2005)

___________________________________________
Wednesday; 3-9-2005
___________________________________________



Diet/Supplements

*Meal 1:* MRP bar, coffee, 100mcg T3, 40mg nolva
*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole, 200mg caffeine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + 2% milk 
*Meal 3:* 1% cottage cheese + pineapple
*Meal 4:* parmesan breaded chicken breast
*Meal 5:* whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 6:* dry roasted peanuts 
*Meal 7:* whole-wheat tuna salad sandwich, coffee
*Meal 8:* california sweet & sour grilled chicken pizza 

Estimated Calories: ~4,400

Absolutely LOVED the frozen pizza that I bought tonight. I was hungry and felt like cheating a little so I bought a california style sweet and sour pizza. It was around 900 calories, 45g of protein, 99g of carbs, and I think 25g of fat. Not the worst thing in the world. 


Training---Shoulders

*Paramount Military Presses:* 
120 x 12
165 x 7
135 x 9

Did some overhead presses this morning on the Paramount machine in my basement. The weights on it are VERY close to what real freeweights are, that's the reason it looks like I am going a little lighter than usual. 

*Seated Dumbbell Lateral Raises:*
30's x 10 (2)
40's x 6

*Upright Rows:*
145 x 10
185 x 4
135 x 12 (2) 

Did some seated DB laterals, and then some heavy upright rows. I absolutely LOVE upright rows for hitting my shoulders, great exercise, IMO. I use around a shoulder-width grip and take the bar up to nipple level, roughly.  

*Alternating Dumbbell Front Raises:*
40's x 12 (2) 

Finished up today with some alternating DB front raises---really did the job nicely at hitting my front delts, no complaints at all here today. Overall workout was short, and intense. 


Miscellaneous

*Training Length:* 25 minutes. 
*Sleep:* 8 hours. 
*Weight:* 222.5 lbs.

I am thinking maybe I am holding a little water weight, I am not sure why, though. I look leaner than ever in the mirror, IMO. I am going to take some pics soon. I really think that the T3 is kicking in. At first I noticed absolutely nothing at all. But more recently I have been sweating constantly, etc.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 9, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> *Cold Iron:* LOL, I can't believe you counted the # of journals I have, you crack me up bro. I definitely recommend seated GM's bro, they're absolutely phenomenal at hitting your lower back especially. They do hit your hamstrings as well, but honestly I feel it distinctly in my lower back. Whereas with regular GM's I feel it in both my hamstrings and lower back.



It wasnt hard, just clicked your name, when to "threads started by MonStar" and then counted. Took all of a minute or two.

Now shut up or I'll count up the ones from WBB and elite too  

I was thinking about the seated Gm's and they sound kinda dangerous. I'll give them a whirl though this week, just for kicks and see how they go.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 9, 2005)

*Cold Iron:* LOL, I know I have about a billion journals over at WBB. Not many at Elite, though, I don't think. Seated GM's are great man, and they're not anymore dangerous than standing GM's---as long as you have a spotter.


----------



## APG (Mar 9, 2005)

Monstar sorry to go off your thread, but did you suffer PCT problems with M1T was this on 6 OXO? I thought I saw your name mentioned as to why not to use 6 OXO for PCT?  Cheers


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 9, 2005)

*APG:* Hey bud, don't worry about being off-topic. I did a cycle of M1T in the past, and for my PCT I used 6-OXO. I do not recommend 6-OXO at all for coming off of M1T, M1T is far too strong. I would go with nolva, instead, for your PCT.


----------



## APG (Mar 9, 2005)

cheers, I was going to use nolva anyway but i have a bottle of 6 oxo should i use this as well?  How many mg should I take of nolva?


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 9, 2005)

*APG:* I wouldn't bother with the 6-OXO personally, but that's just me. I don't think the 6-OXO is nearly strong enough to serve as PCT for M1T. I think you should start off with a high-dosage of nolva, maybe 60mg a day maybe for 10 days, and then the next 10 days do 40mg a day, and finally the final 10 days finish with 20mg a day. That's how I have used it and its worked great at killing my gyno.


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 9, 2005)

Hi Mike!! How have you been hun?


----------



## APG (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks a lot will try that dosage of nolva


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 9, 2005)

I noticed you rarly sleep more than 7 hours, execpt on the week ends, does it affect you? or is it enough.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 9, 2005)

*Andrea:* Hey! Great to see you back here at IM. Things are going good for me so far. Hopefully I'll keep this journal and you won't have to search all around to find my journal. I am going back to a basic bodybuilding split, and all is well. How are things coming along for you? 

*APG:* Sounds good, let me know how you do with it. 

*ihateschoolmt:* I have to get a minimum of 7 hours a night. If I get less than that I feel like total sh*t.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 10, 2005)

___________________________________________
Thursday; 3-10-2005
___________________________________________



Diet/Supplements

*Meal 1:* coffee, 100mcg T3, 40mg nolva
*Preworkout:* 1 scoop of Swole, 200mg caffeine
*Postworkout:* 1 scoop of whey protein + 2% milk 
*Meal 3:* 1% cottage cheese + pineapple
*Meal 4:* dry roasted peanuts
*Meal 5:* whole-wheat tuna salad sandwich
*Meal 6:* celery + peanut butter
*Meal 7:* whole-wheat turkey & cheese sandwich
*Meal 8:* ? 

Estimated Calories: 


Training---Back

*T-Bar Rows:*
295 x 12
*405 x 3!* 
340 x 7

Nice sets of ghetto style t-bar rows today! Really hit my midback and lats hard. Started off with 295 for 12, really good set. I tried 405, only got 3 with it, really kicked my a*s. Forgot how friggin' difficult 400 lbs. rows are without a good bit of momentum. 

*Underhand Cable Pulldowns:*
230 x 8
260 x 5
215 x 10

*Nautilus Pullovers:*
260 x 11
285 x 7 (2) 

Finished up my lats today with some underhand pulldowns, BAH. I am not a big fan of these, I just didn't want to use the v-bar for both that's all. Nice sets of Nautilus pullovers to finish up my workout today. 


Miscellaneous

*Training Length:* 35 minutes. 
*Sleep:* 7 hours. 
*Weight:* 221 lbs.

Weight coming down a little, which I am happy about. Especially since I had a pizza last night.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 10, 2005)

Those Tbar rows are incredible


----------



## ncgirl21 (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey!!     Impressive weights your throwing around   .  I don't think I've ever actually seen someone lift that much weight in person.  Your doing great


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 10, 2005)

*Luke:* Thanks bud. I wish I could find the link to the video that Saturday Fever put up for me. It was me doing t-bar rows with 405 for a triple. 

*Andrea:* Hey there! Thanks for stopping by. Maybe one day if we ever meet up you can see my throw around some heavy weights.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 10, 2005)

I think I might have that video on my computer somewhere.  I'll look for it when I get back from my workout.


----------



## klmclean (Mar 14, 2005)




----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 14, 2005)

MonStar has so many journals, no one knows where to post now.


----------

